# Screw Chucks



## Graybeard (Apr 7, 2016)

While making some small drawer pulls I find I can't get them off the chuck. I have a couple of rubber strap wrenches but they just spin on the pull. Channel lock pliers leave a mark. Any ideas?

BTW in looking into the subject I ran across this article. I think it's pretty good and wanted to share. Explains why the pull gets stuck on the chuck. http://www.docgreenwoodturner.com/screwchuck.html


----------



## DKMD (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe a little wax on the threads?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 7, 2016)

Are you turning the pieces round between centers before putting them onto the screw chuck?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Maybe a little wax on the threads?



This has saved a lot of stuff after I ruined a lot of stuff... 

Now I mainly use an insert instead of threading wood for anything that is threaded. 

Buy a pack of rivet nuts is your thread choice and just sand off the flange. Epoxy them in and I feel the experience is a lot better! Plus the wood can never shrink or swell and cause problems if it isn't stabilized wood.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll try the wax on the threads. 
Duncan, I think your suggesting that by turning to round on the screw chuck the torque is greater so the piece is on tighter? That makes sense if I understand.
Cody, I've actually used inserts but our club challenge is to watch a you tube video, then evaluate it and do a demo based on that video. I'm using this one:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2016)

The strap clamps have always worked for me, but I don't think I have used a screw chuck on anything that small. You might try this; Take a piece of scrap, drill a hole in it the size of the pull, then split the scrap down the middle on one end so it pinches on the pull, you could glue some sand paper on the inside for extra traction..... then use the scrap as a wrench...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 7, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> Duncan, I think your suggesting that by turning to round on the screw chuck the torque is greater so the piece is on tighter?


That's what I was thinking. There's also the question of how much screw do you have embedded in the draw pull? These are tiny things, they shouldn't need a lot of turns to hold them against the driving face.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2016)

My screw chuck always fits tight any how, so I up the hole size to 13/32 or even 7/16 (assuming your screw is 3/8) Like Duncan says, small pieces don't put much torque on the piece...


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

I would guess any turning on a threaded whatever will increase the tension due to how things revolve on a lathe. Finger tight could go to wrench tight real quick. 

I see your delima about not using an insert.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Little beeswax on the threads will cure the problem... If you don't have any beeswax, grab a bar of soap, any brand will work, and run that over the threads on the screw.

Had the same issue a couple weeks ago with a bottle stopper I was turning on a threaded chuck. Strap wrench wouldn't move it. Had to take the chuck off the lathe, wrapped the strap around the stopper to protect the piece, and put it in the bench vice, tightened it down fairly snug over the strap, then used a large crescent wrench to unscrew the chuck. It tried to spin again, and I just tightened the vice real slowly as I was turning to pop it loose.

Ran my chunk of beeswax over the threads on the chuck with the rest and never had another problem. None of the blanks had been turned between centers, they were all turned from 1 1/2" square stock on the threaded mandrel.

Back when I was carpentering, I was always carried a bar of soap in my toolbox. Wash your hands for lunch, and it made wood screws go in SO MUCH EASIER!! Brand is irrelevant, but plain old Ivory works best, IMHO.


----------



## GeorgeS (Apr 8, 2016)

I would try a filter strap wrench to get it off.


----------

